# Classical Music Resources in French



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Please visit my blog for a special bilingual post:
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/252-une-invitation-aux-m.html

I am looking for a forum, comparable to Talk Classical, but in French. Are you aware of any? Are they any good?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, I'm aware of a similar site in French, but it is actually against the rules to advertise similar sites here (take a look at our Terms of Service, this rule is spelled out there) so I can't tell you. I suggest a Google search, you should be able to find it on your own.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Here you go: Parlez classique


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Hehehe, hilarious, Couchie!


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

If you're interested in reviews of CDs, Classics Today has a French incarnation:

*http://www.classicstodayfrance.com/*

It does its own reviews--it isn't just a translation of the English language site.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Here you go: Parlez classique


Wow, everything is translated. That's pretty impressive.


----------

